# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Kilisenin kapısını müftüye açtırıyorlar!

## bozok

*Ziyaretin şifresi*

 

AB’nin Türkiye’ye gelen her yetkilisi önce Fener papazına sonra İstanbul Müftülüğü’ne koşuyor. Amaç, Türk halkının tepkisini azaltıp papazı ’ekümenik’ olarak tescil ettirmek...

FENER papazıyla ilgili dayatmalarında taktik değiştiren AB, amacına İstanbul Müftülüğü üzerinden ulaşma planını devreye soktu. Papaz’dan sonra müftülüğü de ziyareti adet edinen AB yetkilileri, Türk kamuoyuna hoş görünerek milleti “ekümeniklik” tezgahına alıştırma peşine düştü.

*Gelenekte yok*
MüFTüLüK ziyaretlerinin bir süredir resmi programa eklenmesi, Türkiye’de yükselen AB karşıtlığının önüne geçme amacını da taşıyor. Prof. Zekeriya Beyaz, ekümenikliğin İstanbul’da Vatikan gibi bir dini devlete yol açacağı tehlikesine dikkat çekti.

Sahte gülücükler arkasına AB’nin gizli emellerini saklayan Barroso İstanbul Müftülüğü’nü ziyaretinde rolünü ustalıkla oynamıştı.

AB Komisyon Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso da İstanbul’a gelişinde Fener Rum papazını ziyareti ihmal etmemişti.

Müftülük ziyareti gizli emele perde Uzmanlar, son zamanlarda İstanbul’a gelen Avrupalı devlet adamlarının Fener Rum Patrikhanesi’ni ziyaretlerinin ardındaki gerçeğin, papazın ekümenikliğini 
fiilen uygulamak olduğunu belirtti

Aynı zamanda, bu şahısların müftülüğü de ziyaret ederek, Türk kamuoyunun dini duygularını kullanıp oynadıkları kirli oyunu saklamaya çalıştıkları ifade edildi

*Haber : Salim YAVAşOğLU*
Son zamanlarda Avrupa’dan İstanbul’a gelen devlet adamları, önce Fener Rum Papazı Bartholomeos’u, arkasından da İl Müftülüğü’nü ziyaret etmeyi bir gelenek haline getirdi. Avrupa Komisyonu Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso ve birliğin Genişlemeden Sorumlu üyesi Oli Rehn de İstanbul’da önce patrikheneyi sonra da Müftülüğü ziyaret etmişti. Avusturya Dışişleri Bakanı Ursula Plassnik de aynı geleneği sürdürmüştü. 

*Tepki topladı*
Kendileri Katolik veya Protestan olduğu halde bu liderlerin aslında karşı oldukları bir mezhebin dini liderini ziyaret etmeleri tartışılırken İstanbul Müftülüğüne de gitmeleri büyük tepki ile karşılanıyor. Uzmanlar, patrikhaneyi ziyaretlerinin arkasındaki gerçeğin, Papaz Bartholomeos’un ekümenikliğini fiilen uygulamak olduğunu, müftülük ziyaretlerinin ise Türk kamuoyunun dini duygularını kullanarak, Türkiye’de yükselen AB karşıtlığının önüne geçme amacını taşıdığını belirtti. Türkiye üzerinde oynanan bu gizli ve kirli oyunları uzmanlar şöyle değerlendirdi: 

*Dini devlet başkanı*
Prof. Dr. Zekeriya Beyaz, bu ziyaretlerin uluslararası protokole aykırı olduğuna dikkat çekip, “Türk İdare hayatının normal geleneğinde de bulunmuyor. Türk devlet adamları oralara gittiklerinde dini liderleri ziyaret etmiyor. Bu yaklaşım Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti geleneğine aykırı, Osmanlı’da da yok. Bu ziyaretlerle Fener Rum Kilisesi lideri Bartholomeos, fiilen ekümenik hale getiriliyor. Ekümenik olması demek, Vatikan gibi bir dini devlet olması demektir. Uluslararası dini lider olması ve aynı zamanda da devlet başkanı olması demektir” dedi. Prof. Beyaz, patrikhaneyi ziyaret etmelerinin ikinci bir devlet başkanını payelendirmek anlamını taşıdığını vurgulayarak, “Ekümenik Uluslararası Ortodoks Devleti’nin Başkanı’nı ziyaret ediyorlar. Bartholomeos’un, Ekümenik Ortodoks Devlet Başkanı olarak kabul edilmesi fiilen uygulamaya konmuş olunuyor” uyarısını yaptı.

*Mezhep önemli değil*
Gelenlerin çoğunun Ortodoks olmadığını, Katolik veya Protestan mezheplerinden olduğunu kaydeden Beyaz, “Olay bir din büyüğünü ziyaret edip, ona saygı göstermek değil. Katolik ve Protestanlar, Bartholomeos’u sevmezler. Esas maksatları, Ekümenikliği fiili hale getirmek ve bunu da uyguluyorlar” şeklinde konuştu. Avrupalı liderlerin Müftülüğü ziyaret etmelerinin ise bir dolgu maddesi olarak kullanıldığını söyleyen Beyaz, şöyle dedi: “Olayı meşru hale getirmek için Türk halkına karşı bir normalleştirme aracı olarak kullanıyorlar. Patrikhanenin Ekümenikliği’ni uyguladıklarını Türk halkından gizliyorlar. Aynı zamanda Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin siyasal sisteminin dışında bir oyun geliştirilmekte. O da kilisenin yanı sıra Müftülüğün de siyasetin ortamına çekilmesidir. üok acıdır ki, bütün bunları gözümüzün içine baka-baka yapıyorlar.” 

Avusturya Dışişleri Bakanı Ursula Plassnik, 22 Nisan’da Fener Rum Kilisesi’ni ziyaretinde Papaz Bartholomeos tarafından sıcak ilgiyle karşılanmıştı. Bakan Plassnik, daha sonra İstanbul Müftüsü 
Mustafa üağırıcı’yı ziyaret ederek bir süre görüşmüştü. 

*Lozan’ı yok sayıyorlar*
Prof. Erol Manisalı ise AB Parlamentosu’nun Papaz Bartholomeos’a devlet başkanı gibi davranarak Lozan Antlaşması’nı yok saydığını söyledi. İktisat ve Uluslar arası İlişkiler Uzmanı Prof. Dr. Erol Manisalı, Avrupalı parlamenterlerin, kilisenin ardından Müftülüğü ziyaretlerinin Türk kamuoyunda Patrikhane’yi Ekümenik, bağımsız ayrı bir kimlik olarak tanımalarının anlaşılmaması için bir göz boyama olduğunu söyledi. “Oraya da gittiler, eşit davranıyorlar” imajı yaratmak istediklerini belirten Manisalı, “Ama söylemlerine bakarsak, ’Biz Ekümenik Patriğe gittik’ diyorlar. Müftülük ise onun karşılığı değil. ’Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devlet bürokrasisinin bir birimini ziyaret ettik’ diyorlar. Patrikhaneye giderek dini ve siyasi kimliği olan bir üniteyi ziyaret ediyorlar” dedi.

*AKP zemin hazırladı*
Son zamanlarda, özellikle de AKP yönetimi döneminde Fener Rum Kilisesi’nin Avrupa Birliği tarafından bağımsız bir birim olarak tanıtılmasına dikkat çeken Prof. Manisalı, “Patrikhane Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kanunlarıyla yönetilmiyor gibi davranıyorlar. Bakoyanni ve Karamanlis, geçtiğimiz yıl ne dedi.? ’Patrikhane bizim Mekke’miz’demişti. Bütün bunlar açıkça Lozan’ı delmek, onu tanımamaktır. Lozan Antlaşması’nı ve onun hükümlerini tanımadıkları anlaşılmasın diye de Müftülüğü de ziyaret ediyorlar” açıklamasını yaptı. 

*İkinci bir devlet*
Avrupalıların, Fener Rum Kilisesi’ni Türkiye Cumhuriyeti sınırları içinde ikinci bir devlet gibi görüp, ona göre davrandıklarına işaret eden Manisalı şunları söyledi: “Patriği AB Parlamentosu’nda ne sıfatla konuşturdular? Açıkça, Ekümenik, bağımsız bir dini devlet başkanı sıfatıyla. Sanki, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti sınırları içinde, onun kurumlarından bağımsız bir yapı. Eyüp Kaymakamlığı’na bağlı değilmiş gibi. Lozan’ın Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ne kazandırdıklarının dışında davrandılar ve davranıyorlar.” Manisalı, şöyle devam etti: “Yapılanlar Uluslarası Hukuk ve Antlaşmalara da aykırı. ’Patrikhane Ekümeniktir, bağımsızdır, ayrı bir siyasi yapıdır. ’Ben bunu AB parlamentosunda öyle kabul ediyorum’ demektir bu. Patrikhane’nin icraatları da bu yönde. ” 


*AKP gizli söz mü verdi* 
MHP’li şandır, AKP Hükümetinin kapalı kapılar ardında Kıbrıs, Ekümeniklik ve sözde Ermeni soykırımı gibi konularda taviz verip vermediğini sorguladı

MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet şandır, kendilerine Barosso ve Oli Rehn’in hareketlerini tenkit etmek veya onaylamaktan çok kendi ülkemizdeki siyasi iktidarı sorgulamanın yakıştığını belirterek şöyle konuştu: “Türkiye’yi Türk Milleti adına yöneten siyasal parti ve onun kadrolarına soruyorum. ’Acaba siz kapalı kapılar ardında, kayıt tutulmayan yerlerde yapılan görüşmelerde , birilerine bir söz mü verdiniz de Türkiye’de bu gelişmeler yaşanıyor.” Hükümete, birilerine tarihten gelen ve kapatılmayan bazı hesapları kapatma sözü verip vermediklerini yönelten şandır, “Birinci konu, ’Sözde Ermeni soykırımını tanımayı kabul ettiniz mi?’ Tanıma sonrası tazmin yasaları gündeme gelir. Arkasından da toprak talebi. Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun 76-77. maddelerinde soykırımı tanıdınız ve bunu ertelenemez suçlardan yaptınız” şeklinde konuştu. 

*Bizansı diriltmek*
şandır, şöyle devam etti: ’İstanbul’da Bizans’ı diriltmek isteyenlere, İstanbul üzerinde emelleri, talepleri olanların karşısında, kapalı kapılar ardında Fener Rum Kilisesi’nin ekümenik kimliğini kabul ettiniz mi? Böyle bir hesabı yaptınız mı? “ sorusunu yöneltti. Gene tarihsel bir meseleye değinen şandır, ” Kıbrıs 1878 yılında Ayastefanos Antlaşması’nın hükümleri kaldırılsın, Berlin Antlaşması şartlarının uygulanması koşuluyla Osmanlı Devleti tarafından İngilizlere kiralandı. İngilizler de burayı taşıyamayıp, Rumlara bıraktılar. Kıbrıs, Doğu Akdeniz’i kontrol eden staratejik bir ada. Hükümete soruyorum, ’Avrupalılara Kıbrıs Adası üzerinde Türk siyasi varlığını ve kimliğini bitirmeye söz verdiniz mi? 

*AB üyesi olmak için*
1878 Berlin Antlaşması ile Osmanlı’ya Anadolu’da büyük bir Ermeni Devleti ve ondan kalan topraklarla bir Kürt devleti kurulmasanın dayatıldığına değinen şandır, AKP, AB üyesi olabilmek için Büyük Ermeni ve Kürt Devleti’nin kurulmasını kolaylaştıracağına yönelik bir söz mü verdi?” 

*Din istismarı yapıyorlar*
BBP’li Mustafa Destici, “Kamuoyunun dini duygularını kullanarak, Türkiye’de yükselen AB karşıtlığının önüne geçmek için imaj tazeliyorlar” dedi
Büyük Birlik Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mustafa Destici, Avrupa’da geçmişten bu yana kilisenin çok etkili olduğuna dikkat çekerek, “Rönesans’tan sonra laiklik ilan edilip, sadece din ve devlet işleri birbirinden ayrıldı. Kilise’nin toplum üzerinde etkisi ise devam etti. Bu gelişmeler Türkiye’de, ’Avrupa kiliseye sırt döndü. Bütün ülkeler böyle yönetiliyor’ şeklinde yansıtıldı. Oysa Avrupa’da krallar, devlet başkanları, parlamenterler seçildikten sonra önce kilisede yemin ediyor, sonra göreve başlıyor. Avrupa hiçbir zaman dininden uzaklaşmadı” dedi.

*Haçlı ruhu*
Destici, Avrupalıların hala Haçlı ruhuyla hareket ettiğini kaydederek, şöyle konuştu: “Papa’nın Türkiye-AB ilişkilerinde ortaya koyduğu tavır belli. Sarkozy gibi yöneticiler Türkiye’ye kilisenin politikası doğrultusunda tavır alıyor. Hem kiliseye hem de Müftülüğe giderek dinler arası diyalog görüntüsü vermek istiyorlar. ’Her iki din de semavidir’ gibi konuşarak Türk halkıyla yakınlık kurmaya çalışıyorlar. Aslında Avrupa, ne İslam’ı ne de Hz. Muhammed’in son peygamber olduğunu asla kabul etmiş değil. Edenler varsa da içine sindiremiyorlar.” Avrupalıların, Türkiye’deki azınlıklar için istediği hakların benzerlerini bu ülkenin asıl unsurları için istemediğini ileri süren Destici, “AB Parlementosu ve İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’nde bu yönde ters kararlar çıkıyor. En son PKK’nın terör örgütü listesinden çıkarılması örneğinde olduğu gibi. Kısacası Avrupa Birliği, Türklerin aleyhine, azınlıkların lehine davranışlar ortaya koyuyor” dedi. Fener Rum Kilisesi’ni ziyaret ederek onun ekümenikliğini meşrulaştırmak istediklerini belirten Destici, şöyle devam etti: “Orayı ziyaret etmelerinin amacı var. Yalnız burada bir de perdeleme var. Müftülüğe de uğrayıp, bu ziyaretlerini çok masumane ve samimi göstermeye çalışıyorlar. Hükümet de buna uygun bir zeminde. Bu ziyaretleri kamuoyuna çok masummuş gibi gösteriyor. Burada amaç, ’AB iyi, güzel bir şey. Kiliseye de camiye de gidiyorlar. Bunların her kararlarına uymak lazım’ anlayışı yaratmaktır.” 







*27/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

